
Show HN: Keep Focus Todo. Simple and distraction free task management system. - congruentworks
http://keepfocustodo.com/
======
congruentworks
Hi all. This is my first rails app that implements Mark Forster's Final
Version task management method. Please try it, and any feedbacks are welcome.

------
danso
Could use a demo version for those (i.e _most_ people on HN) who are reluctant
to register for anything at first glance.

~~~
congruentworks
I made a demo account. Please use [demo@demo.net/kftddemo].

